# Linien über GridLayout zeichnen



## chrises (18. Feb 2012)

Hallo,
ich muss für ein Projekt über ein GridLayout, bestehend aus JButtons, Linien zeichenen. Dazu habe ich die paintComponents funktion meines Panels überschrieben aber die Linie befindet sich nun hinter dem Layout. 
Wie bekomme ich diese nun in den Vordergrund?


----------



## bERt0r (18. Feb 2012)

```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
{
super.paintComponent(g);
g.drawLine(.......) //Wie auch immer deine Linien aussehen
}
```

Was im Code zuerst kommt, wird zuerst gezeichnet. Was nachher kommt, wird drübergezeichnet.


----------



## chrises (18. Feb 2012)

hm. Genau das habe ich getan aber die Linie bleibt hinter dem Layout


```
public MapPanel() 
	{
		super();
		
		GridLayout layout = new GridLayout(height, width);
		
		setLayout(layout);
	}

	protected void paintComponent(Graphics g)
	{
		 super.paintComponent(g);
	   
		 g.setColor(Color.red);
	   
		 g.drawLine(0, 0, 150, 200);
	}
```

Könnte es daran liegen das die Bilder auf den JButtons ständig geändert werden?


----------



## chrises (18. Feb 2012)

JavaReference.com : Java, J2EE, Examples, Articles, Forum, Books, News : Example -> Using Glass Pane  hat geholfen. Danke trotzdem.


----------

